# Different Footers on every Page



## qibla (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Guys
In word 2003 is there anyway to have different footers on every page for example. Thanks


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi qibla,

Yes, it's possible, though the side-effects of some scenarios are not always desirable. Some details of what you're trying to achieve would be helpful.


----------



## qibla (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Mod for the response
its simple i need to add to the footer of a booklet different quotes thats all. Text ... about forty characters each sentence at the bottom of the page, so it will STICK there. Tried this with a text box but cant fix it in place... Thanks


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi qibla,

In that case, the best you're going to be ablt to achieve via footers will involve either:
• the use of Next-page Section breaks every 3 pages; or
• forty IF fields in the footer

The Section break approach works on the basis that a Section in Word can have up to 3 footers - first page, odd page and even page - controlled via the document's 'page layout' settings. To use it, first you format the document's 'page layout' settings this way. Then you insert a Next-page Section break at the bottom of page 3, go to the footers on pages 4, 5 & 6, turn of the 'same as previous' setting. You repeat the previous step every 3 pages. When you're done, you can insert a different footer on every page. The drawback of this approach is that any subsequent edits you make may leave empty spaces at the bottom of page 3 or flow over to a largely empty page 4 and you'll need to manually move text between Sections. In the worst-case scenario, this could mean moving text between the every Section in the document. The more Sections you have and the more editing the document is subject to, the more problematic this becomes.

The IF field approach involves putting a series of fields into the footer coded as:
{IF{PAGE}= 1 "Page 1 Text"}{IF{PAGE}= 2 "Page 2 Text"}{IF{PAGE}= 3 "Page 3 Text"}...{IF{PAGE}= n "Page n Text"}
Each set of fields is created by pressing Ctrl-F9 twice to create the nested fields (ie '{ { } }'), then filling them in as indicated (being careful to leave a space either side of the page #). When you're finished creating the fields, select them and press F9 to update them. If you need to do any editing, pressing Alt-F9 toggles the field code display on/off. The fields also don't need to be in any particular order (though sequential makes it easier to locate them for later editing).


----------



## qibla (Aug 9, 2009)

hey thanks boss for that the field thing. I shall work on it and let you know,in a fortnight. Thanks so much.


----------



## JhonMoney (Mar 26, 2011)

if you know how break section than you can add footers on every page with different names.

1. At first you should have pages.
2. click on Insert Tab.
3. Group Header and footer.
4. click on footer
5. Select footer type.
6. Type footer detail like Chapter no.1 Page no.1
Now you will see this footer on all the pages.
it's second part of creating header and footer.
your document containg only 1 section. that's why all the pages will have the same footer. 
7. take your cursor on the last page till you want chapter no.1.
8. go to page layout > page setup > breaks > next page.
9. your cursor will move automatically to next page.
10. Now, another section has been created.
only one step is remaining now.
keep on your footer area by double clicking there. 
in design tab > click on link to previous.
You can change the name of chapter which not n0.2 or change the different header.

Regards
JhonMoney


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi JhonMoney,

You suggestion is essentially a variation of what I suggested in my first post about using Section breaks. Since qibla wants _different footers on every page_, your approach means having a Section break on every page! Such a document would be a nightmare to maintain. At least with the Section breaks approach I suggested, there would only be a Section break every third page.


----------

